# Simatic WinCC - Remote-Zugriff auf OPCServer



## SchlaWiener (24 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

folgende Situation:
Ich habe einen Rechner A, auf dem WinCC installiert ist und Daten in dem internen OPCServer ablegt.
Ich möchte von Rechner B über das Netzwerk auf den OPCServer zugreifen und Daten lesen und schreiben.

Lokal kann ich die Werte auch lesen.
Wenn ich auf Rechner B einen OPC-Client starte (OPCWare Test Client), bekomme ich beim Versuch zu connecten die Fehlermeldung:
"Connect returned an error of 70 [...] Possible cause: Incorrect ProgID or Incorrect DCOM configuration. Zugriff verweigert."

Sowohl auf dem Server, als auch dem Client ist DCOM aktiviert, auf dem Server habe ich die zusätzlich die Berechtigung auf jeder darf alles gesetzt.
Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass es kein Patentrezept für die Konfiguration eines OPC-Servers für den Remotezugriff gibt.
Hat einer eine Idee bzgl. der Konfiguration des  OPC-Servers?
(Die ProgID ist [SIZE=-1]*OPC.SimaticHMI.HmiRTm*[/SIZE])


----------

